# Best E-bike for $3500



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'm seriously considering selling my moto and buying an ebike to ride in it's place. Should be able to get about $3500 for it, so that's my price point.

Thus far, The Fezzari looks tough to beat, but Cannondale looks like a contender.

https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak

https://www.cannondale.com/en-us/bikes/electric/e-mountain/moterra-neo/moterra-neo-5?sku=c69201m10sm

27.5 vs 29, same drive unit, Fezzari has a better fork, Cannondale has a local dealer for service/repair. I do all my own mechanical work, Having somebody local in the case of motor or battery issues would be nice, but I prefer 27.5.

Any other options I'm missing out there?

.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Haibike

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

rod9301 said:


> Haibike
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


This one appears to be in stock at my local dealer. 2019 model. Not so sure about that chain setup?

https://www.bicyclevillage.com/product/haibike-xduro-allmtn-3.0-361054-1.htm

.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the chain routingi have a nduro and it's a great bike

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

hmmm, a new contender.

https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/product/scott-genius-eride-930-bike?article=274833007

.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Just like on non ebikes, you should start with fit . Parts wear/break ,fit is until the next bike. If you can ,you should test ride as many as you can.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You'll get a lot more useful info on an active forum.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

_CJ said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my moto and buying an ebike to ride in it's place. Should be able to get about $3500 for it, so that's my price point.
> 
> Thus far, The Fezzari looks tough to beat, but Cannondale looks like a contender.
> 
> ...


I would want to know a lot more about the battery. It's pretty vague and incredibly important

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

shreddr said:


> I would want to know a lot more about the battery. It's pretty vague and incredibly important
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. I'm kind of thinking about the possibility of packing a second battery for really long rides, but I suppose serviceability/replacement is a consideration too.

Not finding a specific brand or picture of the battery, but both the Fezzari and Cannondale reference a 504 wh battery, which seems to be specific to the Shimano Steps system when I google it.

.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

_CJ said:


> I'm seriously considering selling my moto and buying an ebike to ride in it's place. Should be able to get about $3500 for it, so that's my price point.
> 
> Any other options I'm missing out there?


You might consider one of the half-dozen from BD:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-eboost-m600-electric-mountain-bikes.htm

This one has a Bafang M600, most of the others use a Shimano motor.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a Pivot Shuttle 27.5 Plus. I prefer 29ers (my Yeti 4.5 is my other MTB) but the 27.5 Plus has been quite nice...shorter wheelbase and good grip on loose stuff so I am getting used to it happily. Pretty much any large frame will fit me so I went with the suspension I prefer and the shortest chainstays. 

I would prefer to get one from a local dealer in case issues arise, and I did However, the online-only ones should be fine if you can get good CS from the manufacturer of the motor and battery plus the selling dealer. I did buy a second battery for around $525 but have not used it yet since my max rides have been around 35 miles or else 4,500 ft of climbing (like today in 24 miles).

Parts- important to compare the specs. I wanted a Fox 36 and decent wheels...two relatively pricey upgrades at $800-$1,200 each. If those two crap out, you're looking at $500+ each to replace whatever you have on the bike, or more to truly upgrade, so keep that in mind.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

This guy is speaking my language. I like how he reviewed the bike as delivered, then upgraded it like a guy is likely to do over time. Seems to be a solid bike, but I don't know if we can get it here in the USA.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Old & Slow said:


> You might consider one of the half-dozen from BD:
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-eboost-m600-electric-mountain-bikes.htm
> 
> This one has a Bafang M600, most of the others use a Shimano motor.


Ha, it looks like they're using the same frame as the one in those videos I posted above, but with different components.

This one looks decent.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-eboost-team-electric-mountain-bikes.htm

Still kind of leaning towards the Cannondale for the nationally known name and dealer network, plus REI has that 10% dividend thing.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

ohhhh, Yamaha! A little more spendy than Cannondale, but much better shocks.

https://www.yamahabicycles.com/bikes/ydx-moro/

.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I called Fezzari to ask if they could upgrade the fork on their Wire Peak Comp, and ended up placing an order for the 2021 version. Apparently, the 2021 comes with a bunch of upgrades at no additional cost. 150mm fork vs 140mm, 12 speed vs 10 speed, 4 piston brakes vs 2 piston, and it has the new Shimano EP8 motor, which was just released yesterday. Lead time is 7-8 weeks, which is kind of a long wait, but it's everything I wanted at the price I wanted to pay, so I'll wait.

Funny side note: I thought Fezzari was an Italian company with a distributor located in Utah. Turns out it's just a mom and pop company that's based in Utah with no ties to Italy. Frames are of course made overseas like everyone else, but it's at least a semi-local company. The 30 day like it or send it back, and lifetime frame warranty played a role too.



.

.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

55555hz said:


> Have you gotten any updates on ETA??


Haven't heard anything. Fezzari has been doing a slow drip of 2021 model updates in their website. Nothing on the Wire Peak yet. If they stay true to their estimated delivery date, it'll be around Halloween, so more time on the analog bike. Powered by bacon and beer till then.

.


----------



## 55555hz (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks! I'm excited for you and eager for a review 

This T-shirt will need updating to accommodate bacon.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry Gents,
But here’s a quick summary of a class 1 ebike:
750watts or less (1hp)
20mph cut off 
No throttle 

Any talk about Ebikes with more than 750 watts and/or throttle, that post will be deleted. 

Thanks, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

